# Archery rocks!



## stoichiometry (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello there,

The last bow I shot was a traditional style bow almost 25 years ago. It was just a small 'traditional bow'. 

In any case, I *just* picked up a bear whitetail II ... I took it into my nearby pasture and set a 3 foot foam target at about 30 yards ... I pulled the bow back and to my delight nearly ALL the pressure was gone after a few inches of pull. Then I lined up the peep and the center pin pin and let an arrow fly. With a quiet tha-wonk, the arrow hit just about 2 inches low of the bulls-eye! Wow!! What a rush. Given my past experience with a bow, I wasn't even sure I could hit a 3 foot target at that range. I was exuberant with how consistently I was missing the bulls-eye!! :smile:

My questions to you all:
(1) What kind of accuracy (as judged by diameter of three arrow grouping at x-range) can I expect out of a bear whitetail II? I'd like to be consistent out to about 60 yards.
(2) Is there any 'tricks' that I can use to enhance accuracy? (yes ... tell me about stance and practice, but also let me know if a 'stabilizer', for example, helps?)
(3) Are new bows inherently more accurate?

Thanks for any help!

Kindly,
Matt


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## livetobowhunt7 (Oct 17, 2010)

welcome to AT.....my best tip is when you release the bow should slide out of you hand and catch on the wrist sling...this keeps from torking or pulling your arrows


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Matt. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

